# National Drive



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever gone to this? It looks like SO much fun!! I want to try it sometime, hopefully soon!


----------



## cathyjo76 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hi, I have gone for the last 4 yrs and had a blast. I have met many people from different lists and made new friends. I also learned alot from the clinicians. Every morning starts out with donuts and coffee and a drivers meeting describing the days events. After an initial safety check you are free to drive at will, take in the clinicians demos/talks, take a lesson or shop at the vendor aisle. Kentucky Horse Park is beautiful and usually there is a hazard or two. *

*They usually stall you by region, but you can ask to stall near friends, or one year we had an area we called it Mini Village.*

*I plan to be there again this year. Hope to meet some of you!*


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 18, 2012)

Went last year for the first time - perfect weather and a great time along with great people. Lots of minis and lots to do. Plan on going again this year as we didn't get a chance to do everything we wanted to do last year.. You can do as much or as little as you want. We loved the side trip to Three Chimney's Farm. While the donuts and coffee are nice, we were somewhat partial to the wine, cheese and entertainment everynight. Even had to help two ladies open their bottles of "refreshments" - we're from Wisconsin, not a problem! The campground is terrific.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you go for the whole week or just the weekend? Take more than one driving horse to play with?

I SO want to go some time!

www.nationaldrive.net


----------



## happy appy (Jun 18, 2012)

This sounds like so much fun! I went to the Kentucky Horse park website to get more info but there are no prices for the activites. Is this more for the competitors or are back yard drivers able to go?


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 18, 2012)

Info and prices are under the National Drive website. There is a fee for the weekend and for the whole week. I would do the whole week. We had to leave early on Sunday morning to get back to work and so missed the Sunday activities. The stall fees go to the Horse Park, but they do allow 2 minis per stall, so you can share a stall with a friend. We actually had more people than horses and took turns driving on different days. If you stay at the Horse Park campground I would strongly suggest bicycles or a golf cart for transportation as the stabling is a fair distance from the campground (you have to go right past the Rolex stadium!).. The fees also include visiting the Horse Park Museums. Last year we saw vehicles from the basic homemade bicycle tired cart up to imported CDE carts and everything inbetween. This event is definitely geared to the back yard driver who has lots of opportunities to learn how to improve their driving skils from the numerous clinics offered - which are all included in the price. Individual private lessons are available, but be prepared to pay that instructor's hourly rate - these are all nationally ranked instructors.. We took our synthetic harnesses, as by that time of the year I am DONE polishing brass. The vendor area is also terrific - all kinds of stuff!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 19, 2012)

OMG I would love to go but the distance is a little far I think. It's a 12 hours drive.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I would love to go! There are 4 people from our driving club taking a bunch of ponies (big horses) there. It sounds like a great time and a plethera of things to do.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 20, 2012)

happy appy said:


> OMG I would love to go but the distance is a little far I think. It's a 12 hours drive.


About 18 for me in Texas.... *sigh* but if I move back to PA it's only 7!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 20, 2012)

I was having trouble finding the clinics that will be run. Can anyone give me a direct link of info on them?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I almost have myself talked into going! Even mentioned to my boss that I might be taking a week off in Oct. I'm off for the summer (Child and Youth worker in a group home) and only go back in Sept.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 21, 2012)

The clinics probably aren't posted yet. I'd check back about the 1st of September.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 2, 2012)

happy appy said:


> OMG I would love to go but the distance is a little far I think. It's a 12 hours drive.


Hey, I flew from Washington State to Kentucky to do it in 2007 and 2009!




It was a blast and a half and I had some great forum friends who lent me horses and equipment for the week so I also learned a lot just by driving a variety of horses. I'd do it again in a heartbeat! I was so disappointed I couldn't make it last year and it doesn't look like I'll make it this year either, sadly.



Maybe in 2013. Someday I want to make it back there with my own horses!

Leia


----------



## Shastataz11 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am planning to attend this year without horses. I want to go down there and try to take it all in!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 2, 2012)

I drove to the park for the 2009 Rolex. That was great. No horses though and we just stayed in the over flow camping area. It's just a long way for me to go alone.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I bit the bullet and reserved my camping site and I'm getting the paperwork ready to book the stall! Is any one else going? I'm requesting on the forms to be included with the miniatures if they break the barns down that way. I'm only bringing one minis so I hope that she will be able to go the 4 days that I'm going to be there. I will be going alone so I hope to meet up with fellow mini drivers down there.


----------



## jleonard (Jul 29, 2012)

I started going in 2006 and last year was the first time I've had to miss it as I was out of town for a wedding. I am hoping to make it again this year. It is always a great time and very educational. I don't know if I will take my minis or my Welsh filly though.... Love all the fun I can have with the minis but it would be a good outing for the Welsh.... Hmm, will have to think about that! Glad you will be making the trip Happy, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 29, 2012)

jleonard said:


> I started going in 2006 and last year was the first time I've had to miss it as I was out of town for a wedding. I am hoping to make it again this year. It is always a great time and very educational. I don't know if I will take my minis or my Welsh filly though.... Love all the fun I can have with the minis but it would be a good outing for the Welsh.... Hmm, will have to think about that! Glad you will be making the trip Happy, you will not be disappointed!


Take two, they're small.....



:rofl

You could alternate driving times with the two.


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd never heard of it before now. Terribly reasonable! I want to go. If not this year, next year. I'd have to go sans horses as I'm not hauling that far but what a hoot that must be!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 31, 2012)

Knottymare said:


> I'd never heard of it before now. Terribly reasonable! I want to go. If not this year, next year. I'd have to go sans horses as I'm not hauling that far but what a hoot that must be!


I have a 12 hour drive with the horses in front of me. Not sure if I'm taking 1 or 2 at this point but they will have a big 3 horse slant to hang out in on the drive.


----------



## izmepeggy (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm going to TRY to go..I live about 80 miles away, so that is pretty close..Won't have anything this year to bring, so it will just be me..But, look out next year..I should have Isaac well trained by then.


----------



## jleonard (Aug 1, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Take two, they're small.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh believe me I've done it! Plus you can just pay for one stall if they get along and can share. They both went a couple of years in a row, it was at TND that Leia helped me stick them together as a tandem, what fun!

The pic in my avatar was taken at TND in 2010 when we got booted from the Horse Park due to WEG and it was held at Hoosier Horse Park in Indiana. That was a fantastic location as well.


----------



## Poodlepill (Aug 3, 2012)

My husband and I are considering going to this event also probably just for the weekend, its about a 5 hour drive so not too bad. I have just handed over my only driver a large B to my husband so he can start driving with me so I've just started training my 34" who is now 3.5 years old and ready to go. We already have 2 carts and two harness (cart before the horse LOL). Its so hot and humid, I was going out at 6am to lung and start my little guy but now its just too hot even at 6am so my training has come to a screeching halt. I guess we will be forced to play it by ear if we are bringing mini's or not (I don't want to share, I want my own). I want to go either way and check this out! If we didn't bring our mini's to drive I would be very jealous of seeing others there driving around <wink>


----------



## pinck43 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am going this year. So excited.Not attending Nationals,so decided on something new. It is more expensive, but should be a great experience. Going with a friend that has a big horse. It is 10 hrs and we are staying the whole week. Leaving Sunday have to go to work. Infact we were making our list tonight. I hope my mini is up for it.


----------



## happy appy (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I see the schedule is filling up! Can't wait.

http://www.nationaldrive.net/Tentative_Schedule_2012.html


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 25, 2012)

Just took a look at the website. I had no idea about this and I think it's great. Very reasonable cost as well. I might aim for 2013 and hope Major and I have enough miles/experience under our belt to participate. If I lived closer I would just go without any horses this year to see what there is to see. Those of you that go will have to report back to the rest of us. With pictures!!


----------



## happy appy (Aug 27, 2012)

For those of you that have gone before, How much driving is there to do each day? I am trying to decide if I should plan on taking 2 minis or just one. They would need separate stalls so a big added expense if I need 2.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Aug 30, 2012)

Marked driving trails open at 9 a.m. and you can drive until dusk. We usually went for a morning drive, came back, had lunch, and went out again in the afternoon. The park does allow 2 minis per stall - are yours not compatible? Could you make a stall divider?


----------



## happy appy (Aug 30, 2012)

I wondered about rigging something up so they could go in the same stall but now sure how because you can't attach anything with screws.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 30, 2012)

Cattle panels, eye bolts, double ended snaps... I will be bringing both my boys, but they share a stall at home, so no need to divide one. The object of the National Drive organizers is to provide us with many things to do, but they state that you can do as much or as little as you want. It seems that the VSE drivers tend to drive together. I have lots of photos from previous ND. We always have a blast!! There are lots of vendors, clinicians, trainers, and just plain folks. As horsenaround said, we usually go out after complimentary donuts, come back and do lunch and some shopping, then back out for another drive. There are lots of marked trails, and several organized drives (trace pace, parade, etc), and several of the CDE obstacles are usually open and busy! There's also a wine and cheese and bluegrass music reception, as well as free clinics. Plus your admission gets you into all the KHP museums, which are really nice. If you do bring a green horse, there's usually lots of people willing to help you put some miles on him. I am bringing my pair and will probably have room for a gator sometimes. I have several "facebook friends" that I see only once a year at the ND. I am really looking forward to this year!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 31, 2012)

question: My dad really wants to get into driving when he retires (1 year from Jan). Would this be a good thing for him to attend? He doesn't own a driving horse yet but a lot of the clinics seem like they would be great for people wanting to get into driving. From the warm welcome and help I've received on this driving forum I tend to think the "driving community" would mostly be the same. Are people at the National Drive pretty understanding and helpful to those who are interested in driving but don't yet? I'm trying to get a feel for this because my dad picks his vacation time at the beginning of each year so he'd have to call and see if they know the dates for 2013 yet so he can get the time off.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 1, 2012)

Everyone I have met at the National Drive has been fabulous!! People offer to let you drive their horse, test drive their carriage with your horse, take a ride with them, etc. All the vendors are very knowledgable and will test fit your horse or let you try-it-before-you-buy-it. I have seen mini horses and mini donkeys, ponies, horses, mules, and drafts there.The carriages range from forecarts to homemade carts and wagons to pipe carts to marathon carriages to antique buggies to farm wagons. I have seen singles, pairs, tandems, unicorns, four-ups, and even a six-up. Some people dress as if for a show (makes for wonderful photos), but others are casual and comfortable. There is really very few rules, most of all just be safe. People are all willing to talk about their horses and their equipment, and because it's not a competition, there is no "show nerves". I highly recommend you come, either with or without your horse! As we get closer to the date, some of us will post stall assignments in case you want to look us up.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 6, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone that has been there before could tell me a few of the vendors? Are there ones just for minis or are they all large horse stores?


----------



## happy appy (Sep 7, 2012)

For all planning to attend the drive. Deadline for registration is Sept 15. I just noticed so thought that I would point that out to others like me that leave things until the last week!


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanna go!!! This sounds like so much fun!


----------



## happy appy (Sep 19, 2012)

Just wondering how everyone gets around. I'm hopefully going to be driving the RV down hauling the horse trailer. I think that the campground is quite the distance from the stabling area.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Sep 21, 2012)

Sandee McKee of Iowa Valley Carriage has tons of mini stuff - harnesses, leggings, bits galore, mini SMV's, even mini sweat scrapers. Also, carriage accessories and proper length whips. We've bought several of her patent mini show harnesses and show in both breed and ADS carriage shows. She also carries synthetic mini harnes. If she doesn't have want you want, she will find it.

I would strongly suggest either bicycles or a golf cart for transporation on the grounds. The campground is a fair distance from the stabling. We pull our horse trailer with a motorhome and stay in the very nice campground. We have acquired a used golf cart to haul to these type of events. Renting a cart is pricey, but you may want to consider doing it.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 21, 2012)

Well at $59.99+tax/day to rent a cart, I guess I'm buying a bike instead. Wow that would be expensive.


----------

